# Sunday 3/4 Whatsit



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Mar 4, 2012)

Bokeh dots?

....seriously why aren't these in focus anymore?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Bokeh dots?
> 
> ....seriously why aren't these in focus anymore?



Because of money.  Or lack thereof.  But I accept PayPal.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

OK, here it is, sharper:


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm I think someone needs to invest in some microscope optics or lens reversing setups or enlargers or close up lens attachments (Raynox MSN 202/505)


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

Overread said:


> Hmm I think someone needs to invest in some microscope optics or lens reversing setups or enlargers or close up lens attachments (Raynox MSN 202/505)



See post 3.  As well as my signature.


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 4, 2012)

Almost looks like expanded metal with miners moss and gold in it (I watch too much Alaska Gold Rush haha).


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2012)

Wider view:


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 5, 2012)

Hundred dolla' bill, y'all. Well - money of some sort at least is my guess.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Hundred dolla' bill, y'all. Well - money of some sort at least.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait, didn't you post about a lack of money being the reason why the photos wasn't sharp to begin with? And you have hundred dollar bills hanging around to shoot? I haven't seen a century since I worked at a casino and that was seven years ago! I rarely even get to see a $10 bill at this point. 

I need to break out the macro lens and do one or two of these myself. Maybe tomorrow because I have no good lighting and it's dark out now....


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2012)

Sparky stop taking pics of it and use it for macro gear  Feeed the addiction


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2012)

Who said is was *MY* $100 bill?

Even if it was 'mine', it technically is company money as I don't get c-notes unless I'm going on vacation.


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2012)

You've got photographic proof of ownership now though 

I mean should anyone contest ownership ...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2012)

Overread said:


> You've got photographic proof of ownership now though
> 
> I mean should anyone contest ownership ...



You mean like the IRS? :er:


----------



## Desi (Mar 5, 2012)

Way cool, Sparky....thanks again.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one.


----------

